# Routine visit for medication refill during post-op



## b10sliger (May 6, 2011)

period + lead pull for SCS trial.  Having a "senior moment" today and need verification of my thinking:  Bill 99024, 99214-25 & 63661-58?


----------



## marvelh (May 6, 2011)

removal of the trial SCS lead is not separately billable per CPT;  

if the visit date is within the 10 day global period for the SCS trial lead placement, the E/M code would only be billable if the visit was for reasons not associated with the SCS follow-up, then you would need to append modifier 24 to the E/M code


----------

